# אז יש ביקוש לקרדיטים ?



## fire witch (26/4/13)

אז יש ביקוש לקרדיטים ?


----------



## Bobbachka (26/4/13)

אני פה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אבל בכנות אני אומרת לך, ששישי בצהריים זה זמן חלש, אם את מצפה לתגובות מיידיות...


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

מי אנחנו? 
נטע וירון, או כמו שאנחנו מוכרים בפורום fire witch ורטקסס.
את סיפור ההכרות שלנו כבר שפכתי פה באופן מפורט ביותר, פעמיים!אז בקצרה-
{(התייאשתי/התגרש)+(השתכרתי/התלהב)}=סטוץ ---> אהבה--->חתונה=כיף כיף כיף


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

המחברת 
יום אחרי שהחלטנו על תאריך קניתי מחברת קטנה ויפה שתארגן לי את הבלגן בראש
התחלתי עם רשימה של משימות/קניות/מטלות, ישבתי וכתבתי כל מה שעלה לראש שיש בו צורך, אח"כ גם עשיתי חיפוש קטן בגוגל על "מה צריך לחתונה" כדי שלא יתפספסו דברים שלא חשבתי עליהם – החיפוש הזה גזל 15 דקות מחיי אבל פיקס אותי לגמרי על הדברים שצריך לארגן והביא לי רעיונות שבכלל לא חשבתי עליהם ואין סיכוי שהיו עולים לי לראש כמו להביא איתי מפה לבנה גדולה לצילומים המקדימים  כדי שאם נרצה להצטלם בישיבה אני אשים אותה מתחת לשמלה ואז אני לא אתלכלך והמפה לא תיראה בצילום כי היא לבנה !

אז מחברת- כדי לא לשכוח כלום ובעיקר כדי לדעת מה כבר סיימנו


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

ההצעה 
החלטנו על תאריך ביולי 2012,  בעיקר בעקבות הזכייה בתחרות בפורום. כשאמרו שהזכייה תקפה לשנה- אמרתי לרטקסס שצריך להחליט והוא יצא לאימון וביקש ממני לחפש תאריכים מתאימים. 
מצאתי, הודענו למשפחות, אחרי שבועיים הלכנו לבחור טבעות ואחרי שלושה שבועות סגרנו חוזה באחוזת מרגו.
מכיוון שכל התהליך היה משותף לשנינו והתחיל משיחות כלליות שניהלנו בבית וברכב לא באמת הייתה לי הצעה... 

אז רטקסס החליט שלא ייתכן מצב כזה שבו אין הצעת נישואין גרנדיוזית ! בשמיני לנובמבר, ביום בו חגגנו 11 חודשי היכרות ואחרי שכבר סגרנו עם רוב הספקים. הוא ביקש ממני להינשא לו במהלך טקס הענקת חגורה במכון שהוא מתאמן בו! 

בהתחלה ממש לא רציתי להגיע לטקס שכולל בעיקר שתי שורות של בחורים מגודלים עם חגורות ורטקסס אחד שעובר באמצע וחוטף מכות... לא יכולתי לדמיין מצב שאני רואה אותם מרביצים לו ככה סתם בשביל הכיף. 
ואז אמא שלי התערבה וממש הכריחה אותי ללכת, אפילו אמרה לי להתלבש יפה ולהתאפר כי הוא מאד רוצה שאני אשמח בשבילו ואני חייבת להיות שם כשהוא מקבל את החגורה כי זה משהו שלוקח 3 שנים של אימונים ותחרויות להגיע אליו. 
אז הלכתי עייפה ועצבנית ובטרנינג כי לא היה לי מושג שזה מה שהולך להיות שם


----------



## קואלה ספרדית (28/4/13)

שיחק אותה 
אהבתי במיוחד את החולצה שלו


----------



## Guronet (28/4/13)

ראתי את הסרטון פייסבוק בתחרות כלהי 
נרא ריגשתם אותי מזל טוב!


----------



## FayeV (26/4/13)

יש! איזה כיף!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

ההזמנה 
בהתחלה חפרתי באתרים, הזמנתי דוגמאות, השוויתי מחירים והצעות, חישבתי מינימום ומקסימום שאנחנו מוכנים לשלם, שקלתי עיצוב עצמי, שקלתי לפנות למעצב/ת ובכלל עשיתי מזה פרויקט.

ואז רטקסס התערב...והסביר לי שכל העבודה הזו נורא מיותרת, כי בשביל 150 הזמנות  הבדל של 30 אג' לפה או לשם ממש לא רלוונטי, שהוא מבין שבשבילי זו מזכרת מדהימה אבל למוזמנים זו תזכורת לתאריך ומקום בעיקר ושהוא בכלל לא חושב שאני צריכה להגביל את עצמי בזה אבל שהאופי שלנו ושל האירוע לא באמת דורש הזמנות מנייר פנינה עם סרטי תחרה..

אז באחת המדידות עברתי עם אמא שלי ליד דפוס דנה  בדיזינגוף , נכנסנו ואמא שלי בחרה את ההזמנה עם שיפצורים שלי (פונט, צבעים ונייר שמתאימים למעטפות של אחוזת מרגו, תמונה,טקסט), הדוגמא נשלחה אליי למייל תוך יומיים ותיקוני ההגהה סודרו ביום אחד. למחרת ההזמנות+מגנטים  כבר היו מוכנים לאיסוף.


----------



## yael rosen (26/4/13)

לאה גולדברג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
בחירה מצוינת


----------



## חתן חדש (26/4/13)

אהבתי את הציטוט


----------



## החלפתיניק (28/4/13)

כל כך אוהבת את השיר 
והמשפט הזה הוא פשוט תמצית האהבה בעיני.


----------



## miriti83 (1/5/13)

וואו, איזה ציטוט מרגש 
מאוד התחברתי להזמנה, נקי ומקסים


----------



## תותית1212 (26/4/13)

אני פה


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

(אל תעשו) מגנט 
זה המגנט שלנו, שנורא הלהיב אותי בהתחלה ובזמן שהכנסתי אותו למעטפות תפסתי שאני בעצם נותנת כרגע תמונה שלנו לכל מיני אנשים שלא בהכרח יש להם אינטרס לתלות תמונה שלנו איפה שהוא בבית שלהם, גם לא על המקרר... 

מיותר לחלוטין, זו אחלה מזכרת אבל לא משהו שיחסר לאורחים.


----------



## חתן חדש (26/4/13)

שמח שיש עוד אנשים בדעה שדומה לשלי


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

הכנות- אחוזת הספא 
החלטנו שהחתונה תהיה יום כיף לנו ולחברים,  אז שכרנו לופט באחוזת הספא ברחובות- 70 מ"ר של שגעת !
היינו עם שלושה חברים וחברה טובים מאד של שנינו (היו אמורים להיות עוד 4 שלא הצליחו לצאת מהעבודה), הלופט הוא חדר ענק עם סלון, ג'קוזי, מקלחת ,סאונה יבשה, מערכת קולנוע+מסך 50 אינץ' ,פינת אוכל ופינת קפה.  יש גם חדר שינה עם מקלחת נפרדת שבו אני התארגנתי
האירוח כולל שירות מעולה, שתייה קלה וארוחת בוקר למי שרוצה.


כמו שכבר סיפרתי – המקום מעוצב יפה מאד והצוות מקסים, מהיר ויעיל , יש שם גינה מרוהטת שהצטלמנו בה בצילומים המקדימים בלי לטייל בשדות


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

המזימה 
רוב האנשים הזדעזעו כששמעו על התכנון שלנו לבוקר החתונה ולא הבינו למה אני לא מתארגנת בסלון והוא עם החברים, ולא הבינו שיש לי כוונות נסתרות לפקח עליו ועל החברים שלו !

לפעמים רטקסס קצת פזור דעת, בעיקר כשהוא מסתובב עם החברים שלו.. חוץ מזה הכל היה מוכן מראש ככה שלא באמת היה לנו מה לעשות באותו בוקר. 
העדפתי לבלות את הבוקר איתו בלי סרטים ובלי טלפונים/לחצים לגבי מה הוא עושה ואיפה הוא מסתובב ואם הוא יגיע בזמן. 

היה לנו ממש כיף!! התחלנו את הבוקר בהגעה ללופט, שתינו קפה ונכנסנו לג'קוזי ולסאונה , היה מצחיק ומשחרר! והבונוס שהוא שירון והחברים שלו היו בפיקוח מלא שלי ומאד נהנו מהיום הזה


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

האיפור והשיער 
איפרה וסירקה אותי טל בן ארי ?( http://www.talpromakeup.co.il/) המוכשרת והנהדרת. 
כמו שכבר ציינתי וחלקכן יודעות – זכיתי באיפור ושיער מתנה לחתונה באחת התחרויות בפורום (תחרות סיפורי איך הכרנו) ואני מודה לה מאד על המתנה הנהדרת
הייתה לנו חתונה מתוקצבת על המילימטר, מבחינתנו לצאת בחוסר היה רעיון מזעזע
לא בגלל שרצינו לעשות רווח אלא בגלל שחוץ מהמתנות של האורחים לא באמת היה לנו תקציב בסיסי משלנו ושנינו אנשים שנכנסים להיסטריה ממינוס.


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

כמה חודשים לפני החתונה עשינו איפור ניסיון כדי לראות ששתינו באותו ראש והכל מסתדר, את הניסיון עשינו בבית של טלי שלמזלי הגדול גרה ועובדת במושב ליד נתניה , סגרנו תאריך ושעה ויצאתי לדרכי שמחה ומאושרת ומודה על המזל הגדול שהיה לי  
כשהחלטנו להתארגן ברחובות חשבתי שאולי תהיה בעיה ולא ימצא חן בעיניה הרעיון של להגיע אליי אבל טל הסכימה בלי היסוס ורק ביקשה שנשלם על הנסיעות מה שהוגן ביותר בעיניי
ביום החתונה טל הגיעה ללופט ב13:30 כמו שתיאמנו, ואני נכנסתי איתה לחדר השינה שצמוד ללופט, במהלך כמעט 4 שעות בהן היה לי מאד נחמד, ואני לא כ"כ נפתחת עם אנשים שאני לא מכירה ולרוב יוצרת רושם של סנובית נוראית 

וגם קיבלתי שוקולד קטן בצורת שפתון !!!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

האיפור היה מצוין,יפה ועדין בדיוק כמו שרציתי , החזיק מושלם כמעט עד סוף הערב אבל ברור לי שזה בגלל השילוב המקסים של עור שמן שאף מייקאפ לא מחזיק עליו ובעלים של מסעדה שלא מוכן להדליק מזגן (אבל על זה בהמשך)
השיער שלי החזיק מעמד יפה ממש עד הסוף והכי חשוב- כשחזרנו לאחוזת הספא ללילה גיליתי שכל הקונסטרוקציה של התוספות יושבות עם מעט מאד סיכות יחסית והיה לי ממש קל להוריד את התוספות .


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

הזר 
את הזר הכינה לי אחת העובדות בחנות שרטקסס מנהל, אישה מקסימה בשם נלי שהכינה לי זר מרהיב ויפיפה שאהבתי מאד.יש בו  שילוב של ורדים אדומים, ענפי רוזמרין טריים ודובדבנים מלאכותיים שהשתלבו ממש יפה בכל המוטיב האדום בחתונה !


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

נעלי כלה 
בהתחלה רציתי אדומות ורטקסס ממש אהב את הרעיון אבל אמא שלי התחרפנה מזה! מבחינתה לא יכול להיות מצב שכלה נועלת נעליים בצבע שאינו לבן/בז'/פודרה.. 
ואז נמצאה הפשרה – חצי חצי ! 
הנעליים היו במכירת סוף עונה של קליגולה, 250 ₪ לנעליים יפיפיות, נוחות ושומרות על שלום בית... 
חוץ מזה רטקסס מאוהב בהן ובכל פעם שאני יוצאת מהבית הוא מציעה לי לנעול אותן ואז אני צריכה להסביר לו שיש מעט מאד בגדים/אירועים שהנעליים האלו ישתלבו בהם...


----------



## Shir Rose (26/4/13)

איזה מהממות!!!!


----------



## דנדוש152 (26/4/13)

וואוווו...נעליים מדהימות!


----------



## Olga1986 (27/4/13)

כבר אמרתי לך, אבל אני מאוהבת בנעליים שלך...


----------



## החלפתיניק (28/4/13)

מהממות לחלוטין


----------



## yael rosen (28/4/13)

כנראה מדובר בנעליים המושלמות בעולם


----------



## יפאט (28/4/13)

וואו! הורסות!!! 
הלוואי ואמצא משהו שמתקרב אליהן


----------



## סימון בוליבאר (29/4/13)

אני התחתנתי בנעלי בובה אדומות מבריקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שעלו 80 שקלים בחנות רנדומלית באלנבי. אבל זאת אני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

השמלה 1 : המסע 
בכלות אורבניות העלו צילומים מאד יפים של חתונה עם מוטיבים דומים לרעיון שלי, אז הכרחתי את רטקסס לראות את התמונות כדי שיבין לאיזה כיוון אני הולכת עם החתונה. 
הוא ראה את השמלה של הכלה בתמונות וישר אמר לי "זו השמלה שאת צריכה לחתונה, מחר הולכים לחפש לך שמלה "אמיתית"!" כי מבחינתו השמלה שהזמנתי באינטרנט לא מספיק טובה...

לא להאמין- החתן מתעניין בשמלה ???   וגם מכריח את הכלה לעשות סיבוב חיפושים ? ???
אז עשינו סיבוב בנתניה, מצאנו את סטודיו ליבבתני של מירית כהן שהיא מקסימה ונהדרת ועושה שמלות יפות, מיוחדות ורומנטיות מאד אבל לא מוכנה למכור שמלות והמחיר להשכרה היה גבוה ב2,000 ₪ ממה שהקצבנו

ואז אמא שלי התערבה...
הלכנו יחד לסיבוב שמלות בדיזינגוף, נכנסנו במקרה לסטודיו של ורדית לאור ולהלן התוצאה במחיר שפוי


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

השמלה 2 : שובו של הציצי 
רק כשראיתי את התמונות הבנתי-
יש לי ציצי גדול בהרבה ממה שחשבתי (מופתע)
המחשוף שלי היה הרבה יותר רחב ממה שדימיינתי (מופתע מופתע)

באמת שאין לי מושג איך הרב זרם עם המחשוף הזה בחופה


----------



## Nooki80 (26/4/13)

תמונה משגעת! 
והציצי, כן, זו בעיה מוכרת.

אבל בחיי שאת נראית פה מדהים!


----------



## FayeV (27/4/13)

וואו! 
השמלה שלך פשוט נהדרת, והמקדימים כל כך יפים! מחכה להמשך


----------



## Shmutzi (28/4/13)

זו ממש תמונה יפה! 
מאוד מיוחדת והכל כ"כ במקום שהוא צריך להיות בו.

ממש אהבתי.


----------



## Guronet (28/4/13)

וואו! היא יפהפיה רציתי לומר כבר קודם 
אבל הציק לי שבכל תגובה שלי אני חוזרת חזרה לדף הפורום ויוצאת מהשרשור המקסים שלך, אז אומר עכשיו - את ממש יפה


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

נעלי חתן  רוקפורט, אין יותר מדי מה לפרט חוץ מזה שהן היו לו מאד מאד נוחות והוא מבין בנעליים כי יש לו אוסף של 100 זוגות שהוא לא מוכן להפרד מאף אחד מהם....


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

חליפה 
נקנתה במאצ'ו בנתניה, חנות בגדי גברים של פעם, עם בעלים פרסי אותנטי! 
בגדול –שירות מעולה, אחלה חליפה ומחיר מצוין ולכן גם הבגדים של אבא של רטקסס והחברים שלנו נקנו שם.


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

לרטקסס יש בעיה- הכתפיים שלו רחבות ! מאד! הרבה יותר מהבחור הרגיל!  הוא שמנמן אבל מהסוג הקשוח והוא מתאמן באומניות לחימה (עם עבר בטריאתלון, אגרוף ועוד ) ככה שהיקף הזרוע שלו עצום  אבל מהמותן ומטה הוא רזה וחטוב.. 
אז בד"כ חולצות שמתאימות לו בכתפיים ובזרועות מתנפנפות לו מעל הבטן כמו מפת שולחן בגלל שאם החלק העליון גדול אז כל החולצה גדולה. 

במאצ'ו הפתיעו אותנו עם ג'קט במידה 56 שכמעט לא קיים ברוב החנויות וחולצה במידה שלו בגזרת סלים-פיט ולראשונה בחייו לרטקסס יש חולצה שמתאימה לו בדיוק בדיוק 

חוץ מזה הם נתנו לו במתנה גופיה, תחתונים, גרביים ושלייקס תואמים


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## haych (26/4/13)

השלייקס גאוניים!


----------



## fire witch (28/4/13)

רעיון לגמרי שלו 
בכלל, רטקסס הוא בחור של אופנה וסטייל. הוא גם בוחר לי בגדים ומאז שהכרנו לא קניתי בגדים לבד כי הוא מוצא דברים הרבה יותר שווים ממני


----------



## החלפתיניק (28/4/13)

נשמע אחלה גבר


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

הטבעת 
מהצורפים בשוק נתניה. אחד המקומות ההזויים- מגיעים לשוק, נכנסים למעדניה שליד הבוטקה הירוקה, פונים בתוך המעדניה (!) ימינה ונכנסים למין רחוב קטן ומוזר שכולו חנויות צורפים. 
הטבעת הזו וגם טבעת האירוסין נרכשו יחד באותו יום אצל אותו מוכר ושתיהן בחירה משותפת שלנו


----------



## djtuli (27/4/13)

וווואאאוווו 
אהבתי נוראא את הטבעת שלך
גם אני קניתי בשוק נתניה ולא נתקלתי ביפה כזו
גם שלי יפה ועדינה אבל זו.....


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

השפמים !!! 
אין הרבה מה להרחיב – נקנו בעלי אקספרס, הורכבו בבית, עשו שמח ברחבה ובצילומים 
מאד מאד מומלץ


----------



## orangeada (27/4/13)

ואז אנשים פשוט רוקדים עם זה? 
זה לא בעיקר שימושי לתאי צילום ודומיהם? 
תודה


----------



## niki86 (27/4/13)

מאוד מאוד אהבתי!! 
תוכלי לשתף את הקישור ממנו קנית?

וגם - כמה קנית ? וכמה אנשים היו ?


----------



## HadarGulash (28/4/13)

זה ממש מגניב! אפשר לינק?


----------



## fire witch (2/5/13)

מצטערת , התפספס לי ....  אביזרי צילום


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

הצלמים  דימה וזינוביץ ההורס 
ואביחי וקסלר המקסים

התמונות והוידאו מדברים בעד עצמם!!!

(אבל אני בכל זאת אחפור קצת בהמשך ....)


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

אז כמו שכבר הבנתן הצלמים שלנו היו מדהימים, באמת שאין לי איך לתאר את הקסם וטביעת העין של שני הבחורים הצעירים האלו אז אני אתן לתמונות ולקליפ לדבר בעד עצמם 
שניהם ידעו לתפוס רגעים נדירים ומעבר לזה – אני לא מכירה אף כלה שיש לה כאלו תמונות וכזה וידאו בזמן כל כך קצר 
שבוע מהחתונה כבר הייתה לנו גלריה קטנה באתר של דימה
שבוע וחצי אחרי הדיסקים עם 1350 תמונות שכולן טובות ומוכנות להדפסה היו אצלי 
שבועיים אחרי- גם הוידאו וגם קליפ ההיילייטס שלנו מוכנים בשלושה עותקים על דיסקים עם הדפסה של אחת התמונות מהחתונה. 


והכי חשוב- הם זרמו עם השטויות שלי ושל ירון...


----------



## Nooki80 (26/4/13)

השטויות שלכם מקסימות 
איזו תמונה מעולה!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (28/4/13)

איזה יופי  
מאוד מאוד אוהבת את התמונות שלכם


----------



## ronitvas (28/4/13)

אתם קורעים


----------



## Raspail (27/4/13)

חחח תמונה מעולה! והתמונות באמת מדהימות!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

צילומים מקדימים 
היה כיף ! ומצחיק!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (26/4/13)

חמודים!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (26/4/13)

אוהבת את הסטייל!!! 
אתם נראים פשוט מעולה, מגניב, אדיר!


----------



## haych (26/4/13)

אתם הורסים, נראה שהיה יום שכולו כייף!


----------



## fire witch (26/4/13)

וההמשך בערב, כי אמא שלי מחכה לנו לא. ערב !


----------



## Olga1986 (27/4/13)

העם רוצה המשך!!!


----------



## DDN (26/4/13)

נהניתי לקרוא 
נראה שהייתה לך אחלה חתונה


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

אחוזת מרגו 
רואים בתמונות כמה המקום יפה ומשרה אווירה אחרת אבל מה שבאמת גרם לנו לסגור שם היה המחיר המצוין והקבוע מראש בלי בולשיט של עיצוב/הגברה/תאורה/תוספת על חופה או שכר מלצרים. 
המלצרים מנומסים, נעימים, גם הצעירים ביניהם – נותני שירות מעולים

התפריט מיוחד והאוכל מדהים, כמעט כל מי שבירך אותנו בוידאו מציין את זה. גם אנחנו אכלנו והיה לנו טעים מאד!!! 

מה שכן- יש תחושה שאת מוריס לא באמת מעניין מה יש לזוג לומר או לבקש.. הוא יודע יותר טוב מכולם !
מאד לא נעים שלא מוכנים להדליק מזגן כשאני ורטקסס מזיעים בטענה שבתקופה הזו בשנה לא צריך מזגן .... בסוף הערב כולי הזעתי והברקתי וגם רטקסס... 
הוא לא מוכן  לשמוע על אפשרות של תשלום יום אחרי בטענה שאז אנשים מתחילים להגיד לו שכמות האנשים שהוא ספר לא תואמת את האנשים שהוא ספר... לא נשמע לי סביר בכלל לשלם לפי כמות המנות שהוא קבע בלי הזדמנות לברר שזה מה שהיה בפועל 
ביקשנו 150 מעטפות כי יש אצלנו המון רווקים במוזמנים – קיבלנו 100 והייתי צריכה לחזור לקחת שוב (מנתניה לרחובות וחזרה בשביל מעטפות שמלכתחילה ביקשתי!!!)

ביקשנו 120 פתקי הושבה – קיבלנו 75 ומזל שרטקסס ספר לפני שיצאנו משם כי אחרת הייתי צריכה שוב לנסוע... 
לא היו מספיק מעטפות על הכספת, שהונחה במקום שאנשים לא ראו אותה... 
הבאנו אלכוהול בשווי 3500 ₪, הם הניחו שלושה בקבוקים על הפסנתר והיינו צריכים לדרוש שיוציאו את הכל כדי שכולם יוכלו לשתות בכיף מה שבא להם בלי לבקש במיוחד... 

בשורה התחתונה – המקום מדהים, מתוקתק והיופי השירות והאוכל שווים הבלגה על הקטנות האלו. אני פשוט ממליצה למצוא קרוב משפחה או חבר טוב אחראי ואסרטיבי שידרוש בשמכם דברים במהלך החתונה, ידאג שהכל לשביעות רצונכם ויספור את כמות המוזמנים שישבו לאכול כי משלמים לפי מנה ולא לפי שולחן .


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)




----------



## yeela10 (27/4/13)

המקום נראה מושלם, אבל תמוהה בעיני נושא המזגן 
אני מבינה שהתחתנתם ביולי
האם זו לא תקופה ראויה להפעלת מזגן ?
ואם אני אדם שחם לו ? לא ראוי שיפעל מזגן ?

דיברתם אח"כ עם מוריס על הנושא ?
שמעתי המון ביקורות טובות על אחוזת מרגו ועל היחס של מוריס
והסיפור הזה נשמע מאד בעייתי (בעיני לפעמים צריך מזגן/איוורור גם בעונות שאינם חמות מאד)

אשמח לשמוע
וקרדיטים מקסימים
(אגב אם יש עוד תמונות מהמקום, אני מאד ארצה לראות, אם תוכלי כמובן   )


----------



## fire witch (29/4/13)

התחתנו באפריל, לפני שלושה שבועות כמעט 
המקום מדהים - יפה, עם שירות מעולה ואוכל ברמה אחרת 
לא התעסקתי בעניין המזגן, רטקסס ביקש כמה וכמה פעמים ונענה בסירוב או ב"תיכף תיכף"...

אין לי מה לדבר עם מוריס - מה שהיה היה... הוא כבר לא יוכל לתקן את התמונות שבהן אנחנו מבריקים או את התחושה הלא נעימה במהלך הריקודים ... 

אני מציינת את הדברים האלו כדי שיידעו להבא - שכל מי שתחפש בגוגל קרדיטים או ביקורות תהיה מודעת. 
בסופו של דבר אלו לא דברים שהיו גורמים לי לוותר על הבחירה באחוזת מרגו, כי היתרונות בהחלט עולים על החסרונות.

רק שצריך לדעת מראש ולהתריע ! להרים טלפון יום לפני ולציין שרוצים שהמזגן יופעל לפני שאנשים נכנסים, שרוצים שכל האלכוהול יהיה בחוץ ולא במטבח. לספור מעטפות/פתקי הושבה לפני שנוסעים מהמקום כי חבל לעשות נסיעה כפולה בשביל דבר כזה 


חוץ מהנקודות שהעליתי- הכל היה מעולה ומעבר לסטנדרט


----------



## yeela10 (1/5/13)

תודה רבה. הערות מאד חשובות 
וחתונה מקסימה.


----------



## hadasa81 (1/5/13)

אפשר לשאול כמה שילמתם למנה?


----------



## fire witch (2/5/13)

בטח שאפשר - במרגו המחיר קבוע 
שילמנו 250 ש"ח כולל מע"מ וקיבלנו שדרוגים בחלק מהמנות והמון תוספות למנות המסתובבות בקבלת פנים 
בעניין הזה אין ספק שמוריס יותר מהוגן - יש שלושה תפריטים שונים עם מחיר קבוע לכל אחד מהם וכבר מההתחלה הם מאד שקופים וברורים לגבי הכל 

העניין פה הוא ש250 ש"ח למנה כוללים ה-כ-ל (בלי תוספות עיצוב/תאורה/הגברה/שכר מלצרים וכ"ו)


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

הדיג'יי 
אליק סרור – חמוד, מקסים ,זורם והכי חשוב – יחס עלות/תועלת מושלם! גם דיג'יי, וגם מנגן על סקסופון וחליל צד בקבלת הפנים וכל זה במחיר נמוך מהממוצע בתחום. 

בשיחה איתו הבהרנו שאנחנו לא בעניין של מזרחית אבל אם אין ברירה והקהל לא זז – אז נזרום עם העדר.. וכמובן שבסופו של דבר הייתה מזרחית והתבאסתי קצת אבל זה לא היה הרוב והרבה שירים שצוינו בפלייליסט ששלחנו לו אכן הושמעו במהלך הערב ככה שבאמת נשארתי עם הרגשה של יחס אישי


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

קבלת פנים 
היה אוכל נהדר בקבלת פנים, אני יודעת כי אכלתי ממנו!
להיות בקבלת פנים היה לגמרי הדבר הכי טוב שעשינו, אנשים מאד שמחו לראות אותנו והיה לנו מאד כיף לקבל את המחמאות והברכות בתחילת הערב. 
עדיף בהרבה מלהתחבא בחדר צדדי ולהתחיל  לגלגל בראש סרטים לגבי מי הגיע/אם הגיעו/איך האוכל/איך אנשים מגיבים/אמאלה תיכף חופה!!!!!!!


----------



## Raspail (27/4/13)

את נראית זוהרת וקורנת! 
והשמלה שלך פשוט מהממת! אהבתי גם את התכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




החתונה נראית כיפית, אתם זוג מקסים ונראה שלקחתם הכל בקלילות וברוח טובה והכי חשוב נראה שנהנתם!


----------



## yael rosen (28/4/13)

בדיוק כזאת כלה 
חלמתי להיות - מחויכת נהנית עם כוס קווה ביד
you are  my kind of lady


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

הרב 
הרב אפרים זלמנוביץ, רב המועצה מזכרת בתיה. איש מקסים ונעים שעשה לנו חיים קלים בלי מעבר ברבנות! 
הוא רושם את הזוג, מוציא תעודות רווקות ובעיקרון- עושה הכל לבד... 
קיבלנו עליו המלצה ממוריס הבעלים של אחוזת מרגו, עשינו חיפוש קטן באינטרנט והתברר שהוא מתאים לנו בדיוק – ליברלי, לא קיצוני, אפשר לומר פמיניסט.. 

היינו אצלו בפגישה אחת שאליה הבאנו את כל המסמכים שהוא ביקש , הוא ביצע במקום את הרישום והכל ועשה  לנו סוג של הדרכת זוגות  מאד חביבה ועניינית על כבוד הדדי ואהבה בלי איומים ובלי הפחדות.
הוא גם לא מחייב בהדרכת כלה אבל המליץ לי לפנות לאשתו של הרב הראשי של אבן יהודה כי זה קרוב לבית ואפילו יצר קשר עם הרב כדי לברר אם זה אפשרי ולבקש בשבילי את הטלפון שלה. 

גם את תעודת הנישואין אנחנו הולכים לקחת ממנו ככה שאין לנו שום מגע עם רבנות נתניה הידועה לשמצה


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

חופה


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)




----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

אני לא מצליחה להעלות תמונות ... 
אוווווווף


----------



## שרון של אופיר (27/4/13)

תפוז לא מאפשר להעלות כמה תמונות עם אותה כותרת 
נסי לשנות את הכותרת


----------



## SSnow (27/4/13)

חדשה כאן 
היי לכולן,

אני חדשה כאן (קוראת את הפורום כבר כמה שבועות, אך זו ההודעה הראשונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אתם זוג מקסים ונראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מדהימה! 
הייתי חייבת לציין כי פתרת לי בעיה קשה מאוד - מקום שפוי במחיר לחתונה שלנו! 
יצרתי קשר עם אחוזת מרגו ונראה מה יהיה 

אבל ממש עשית לי חשק (ובפעם הראשונה, גם בן זוגי מתלהב...) !!

שיהיה שבוע טוב!


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

והמסיבה !!! 
היה כיף והיה מגניב והרחבה הייתה מלאה בכל זמן נתון !!!


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

אל תוותרו על השטויות לרחבה! 
זה משחרר אנשים והם מרגישים חופשיים לרקוד. משום מה גם אנשים שלא ממש מרשים לעצמם להשתולל סתם ככה מתחילים לזוז ברגע שיש עליהם משקפיים מטופשות
כל השטויות האלו נותנות לאנשים שלא מרגישים בנוח משהו לעשות עם הידיים וזה גם יוצר אינטראקציה בין הרוקדים ברחבה

חוץ מזה, אני אירגנתי את הדברים הגדולים בסלסלה גדולה ואת הקטנים בסלסלה משלהם וביקשתי מאחי הקטן ומהאחיינית של ירון לחלק אותם ברחבה
הם שמחו מאד להיות חלק מהעניינים ולאחי הקטן זה ממש גרם לפנות לאנשים שאין לו מושג מי הם וגם להציע להם צ'ייסרים אח"כ (אחי הקטן= בן 27 , כן ? שלא תחשבו ששידלתי קטינים לאלכוהול)


----------



## FayeV (27/4/13)

השפמים ושות' הוא רעיון גאוני 
לגמרי מתאים לאווירה של המקום.


----------



## fire witch (27/4/13)

הסוף !!


----------



## lanit (27/4/13)

המון מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מקסימים, ואתם כזה זוג חמוד!


----------



## ronitvas (28/4/13)

קרדיטים סוף!!! 
כמה שנהנתי!!! למרות שלקח לי לקרוא אותם בחלקים.
אוהבת את הבחירות, את התמונות, את האוירה - הכל (חוץ מאת המכות. אווצ', זה בטח כאב לו.... מקווה שאת לא מרביצה לו עם חגורה)

מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים, טובים ומצחיקים בדיוק כמו החתונה המושלמת הזאת!!!


----------



## cupcakes girl (27/4/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אתם נראים זוג ממש חמוד וכייפי!
נהנתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים, שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב!!!!


----------



## hillala8 (27/4/13)

מקסים- צילומים מדהימים!


----------



## butwhy (28/4/13)

מקסימים! 
היה ממש כיף לראות ולקרוא.
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## פרילי 86 (28/4/13)

חמוד 
נראה שהקשבתם לעצמכם, זרמתם עם רוח השטות, ונהנתם.
היה כיף לקרוא!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/4/13)

אחלה קרדיטים! 
היה כיף לקרוא ושיהיה המון המון המון מזל טוב ואושר


----------



## yael rosen (28/4/13)

מכשפת אש יקרה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
מהרגע שהתחלת להעלות תמונות מהחתונה שלכם, אני מחכה לקרדיטים שלך.
וכשהם הגיעו נהניתי מהם לאט לאט, תמונה אחר תמונה, כל מילה, כל תובנה
יש משהו בחתונה שלכם שצורח אושר ושמחה
משהו מתפרץ מתוך התמונות, ואני מניחה שכך גם היה בחתונה עצמה
הלוואי שלא תאבדו אף פעם את שמחת החיים הזו, הכובשת

מזל טוב ענק
ותודה על קרדיטים מופלאים מפוצצי סטייל ואנרגיה


----------



## fire witch (29/4/13)

תודה לכולכן! שימחתן אותנו מאד 
כ"כ כיף לי לראות את התגובות והמחמאות שזורמות אלינו מכל פינה
והכי מדהים שעמדנו בתקציב שהחלטנו עליו מההתחלה ואין דבר אחד שאני מצטערת שלא היה או שלא היה בדיוק כמו שרצינו

אז לכל המתבאסות על המחירים - אני מניחה שאפשר לראות מהתמונות שלנו שגם חתונה שלא עוברת את ה50,000 יכולה להיות מדהימה ועם קסם וסטייל מיוחדים

חברים וקרובי משפחה שלנו משתפים את התמונות והקליפ שלנו בפייסבוק עד עכשיו, שלושה שבועות אחרי..


----------

